# السباكة بالطاقة النابذة للمعادن المنخفضة الحرارة



## وائل مشاطي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السباكة بالطاقة النابزة \ للمعادن المنخفضة الحرارة


المعدن مثل 
الرصاص -التن (رصاص وخلائط) - الرصاص القاصي (أحرف الطباعة) -الزمك -الأنتموا- الخ -----من المعادن التي تصل حرارتها دون حرارة الألمنيوم للسباكة على قوالب السليكون (الكاوتشوك ) الحراري أنواعه=
الشفاف للقطع المتجوفة والملتوية -الأحمر-الازرق -الأصفر للقطع السميكة والقليلة التجاويف
1- تشكيل القالب نأتي بطبق من السيلكون الدائرية الشكل ونصف فيها القطع التي نريد صبها ونرش قليل من البودرة التالك فوقها كفاصل ثم نضع القطعة الثانية من القالب فوق الأولى ونضعه ضمن أسطوانة من الحديد ونضغطهم في مكبس حراري لمدة 20 د تقريبا ثم نفتح القالب ونسحب منه القطع ونسوي له مسارب لتغزية ضيقة جدا ونفتح ثقب 5 سم تقريبا في الوسط في النصف العلوي 
2-الصب نطبق القسمين العلوي والسفلي على بعضهما ونضعهم في ماكينا بسيطا تطبق عليهم وتدور ولها مزراب في الوسط نصب المعدن المصهور في المزراب الموصول بفتحت القالب فيدور المعدن وينجزب بتجاه فتحات القالب الصغيرة ليشكل القطعة مهما صغرت أو رقت
-يستعمل غالبن لصناعة الحلي والمجوهرات التقليدية وللقالب عمر ليس بطويل


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور على المعلومه الجميله .....


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_معلومات في غاية القمه _
_لك شكري وتقديري _
_وتقبل مروري _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## بلال مطاوع (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ارجو معلومات عن كيفية سكب الفونط


----------



## وائل مشاطي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم بلال مطاوع 
سكب الفونط نعمل به من اكثر من أربعين عام 
أتمنا منك سؤالي أنأي معضلة تواجهك 
1-نأتي بلفونط المستعمل من قطع المحرك وما شابه
2-نأتي بلفونط البييك السبيكة أي المادة الخام من أجل منتج طري يخرط بسهولة 
3-نضعهم بلبوتقة مع بعضهم بنسبة المطلوبة نتكلم عنها لاحقا
4-يستحدم لصهر الفونط
1-بوتقة كرافيت تقليدية 
2-فرن عامودي يعمل على الهواء + فحم الكوك 
3-فرن دوار يعمل على المازوت
4-فرن تحريضي كهربائي 
يختلف نوع المعدن في النهاية لكل فرن محاسن وساوء 
يضاف الفيرو سيلكون بكل الاحوال كمادة مساعدة على التطرية 
انا عن نفسي أفضل الفرن الدوار 
أما الصب فهوا مزكور في البحث الماضي


----------

